# Help with my WHITE AND BLACK TICKED



## RXchuck (5 mo ago)

Looking to breed my girl, she is “WHITE AND BLACK TICKED” so what kinda male do I need to make a “Merle Tri”


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

oh i'm so glad this place hasn't changed a bit.
🍿


----------



## RXchuck (5 mo ago)

JoKealoha said:


> oh i'm so glad this place hasn't changed a bit.
> 🍿


It was jus a question 🙋‍♂️ 
You Wired 😒


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello RXchuck. 
Spend some time looking around here and reading to get the feel of this forum. We do not condone breeding of mutts or even breeding full blooded dogs without the purpose of improving the breed, The shelters are filled with dogs that people bred, and nobody wants. Breeding for color should never take place.
After you do some reading here you will find that your question has been asked here frequently. Thus, the remark of "this place hasn't changed a bit".


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

not to mention breeding specifically to reproduce a fault is considered unethical. merle coat is considered a fault in the breed. i'm not wired i'm educated.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i take it back. this place has changed. maybe for the better.
10 years ago this post would have been incinerated. today, voices of reason (like my buddy Joe) are more common. he is patience and kind. whereas i prefer to see someone crucified. i miss those days. but i guess this new post modern BS is healthier and more constructive.


----------

